# Help me make Ham sausage



## skhunter (Feb 20, 2014)

Here is what I want to do. I have been making summer sausage from moose and pork trim, stuffing it in fibrous casings and smoking. It turns out great. I want to make the same type sausage but have it taste like cured ham. Just like if you ground up a cured ham and stuffed into a casing.

Can I use a ham cure that is made for brining and injecting a pork leg. I would like to mix the cure with a little water and mix it with 10 lbs moose\pork, stuff in fibrous casing and smoke to 157.

Is that even possible to do and still have the right amount of cure in the meat to be safe?

Would it be a better idea to mix a ratio of salt and maple sugar for flavor and 2 tsp cure #1 for 10 lbs of sausage?

Any ideas what salt\sugar ratio would be good?


----------



## driedstick (Feb 20, 2014)

I know some of the sites out there have "ham flavored snack sticks" that I am sure would work for summer sausage try some of SMF sponsors like The Sausage Maker. Hope this helps let us know. Also have you tried using the search bar at the top for Ham flavored snack sticks?? I will do some more checking for you also see what I can find. 

Good luck


----------



## driedstick (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151438/another-batch-of-hamsticks

Good luck


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 20, 2014)

If you brine your moose in a ham brine you will get more of a Pastrami than ham. I was working on ham sticks a while back and a few people suggested using a ham base for flavor. I came with a recipe that was pretty good except it was a little on the sweet side. If you want a ham flavor I would stick with pork. Another option would be a formed bacon kit. Reinhard has made it a few times and you can use beef moose and or pork. "Search up Formed Bacon"

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128748/looking-for-honey-ham-stick-recipe


----------



## palladini (Feb 20, 2014)

We have a product being sold around here called double Apple Wood smoked Ham kielbasa and it is delicious.  I have asked how it was made and all they would tell me it starts with a ham.  nothing more.

So go about learning how to make Ham, then grind about half of it, the other half, cut into the size of cubes that will fit in through the opening, whatever size that may be, of whatever you use to stuff your sausage.  Then mix your your ground and cubed meat, any spices and then stuff your sausages.

The one thing I do not know, if you used the same or similar spices need to turn Pork to a ham, would you call it ham if the meat and same spices were used, if it was from a moose.  Maybe some of the other more knowledgeable folks on the forum here can chime in on this subject.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 20, 2014)

SK, evening....  If you want to cure a ham leg for your project, I suggest you de-bone the ham into chunks that are the same thickness...  maybe 2" or so max...  then brine cure in Pops brine using your ham seasonings.....   That will make the meat cure more evenly and you won't have to deal with bone sour....   Check out SnorkelingGirl's (Clarissa) thread on ham.... she made ham using that method... comes out very good...   after she worked out the bugs....  

Dave


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138593/cured-ham-fail-where-did-i-eff-up


----------



## foamheart (Feb 20, 2014)

Here I come to sing the praises of Woodcutter not to bury him!!! Pffft......

I heard that Slim John's was in negotiations with Woodcutter for his recipe. It's so good he scared them!


----------

